# Wanted: Contract Log Hauler



## parttime (Apr 27, 2010)

Need contract log hauler in Logan WV area. Contact Ralph Johnson with V&R Logging. Cell#304-784-3484
Home# 304-664-3213
Alt# 304-664-8564


----------



## parttime (May 11, 2010)

*position filled*

Position filled, thanks


----------

